# Sauvegarder ses mails avec Mail



## ozidpub (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
Comme beaucoup de personnes je suis en train de sauvegarder mes données afin de donner place à Leopard. Par contre, je n'arrive pas à trouver pour sauvegarder mes mails+dossier dans mail. Comment faire ? Peut on faire un backup comme dans outlook express ?


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2007)

Tu as essay*&#233;* de glisser-d&#233;poser tes boites aux lettres?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2007)

tu sauvegardes tout ton dossier utilisateur et tu as tout tes fichiers persos ,  ton carnet ton calendrier Mail etc

pour les d&#233;tails recherche ( suujet evoqu&#233; des dizaines de fois dont liste en dessous)


----------



## ozidpub (27 Octobre 2007)

Merci. Mais quelle liste ? Comment je fais pour sauvegarder mon dossier utilisateur. Je vais regarder dans rechercher.


----------



## ozidpub (27 Octobre 2007)

Pas très réveillé moi ! 





Freelancer a dit:


> tu vas dans ton dossier utilisateur, puis dans "Bibliothèque". tu sauvegardes les dossiers intitulés "Mail" et "Safari".
> Toujours dans le dossier "Bibliothèque", tu as un dossier nommé "Application support".
> tu l'ouvres et tu sauvegardes le dossier nommé "Addressbook".
> 
> ...


C'est good ça ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2007)

Dans le finder, 

tu cliques sur macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/

La, tu r&#233;cup&#232;res tout ton dossier utilisateur.


----------



## ozidpub (27 Octobre 2007)

Ok, alors je copie tout le dossier HD/Utilisateurs/ et je colle?! 
Merci.


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2007)

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire.

sauvegarder tout ou une partie de tes mails
sauvegarder ton dossier utilisateurs (donc tous tes réglages, tes documents, tes mails, etc...)


----------



## ozidpub (27 Octobre 2007)

je veux juste sauvegarder mes mails par ce que les documents, images, musiques,... je viens de les mettre sur un dvd-r


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2007)

Dans ce cas, utilise la méthode de Freelancer


----------

